# Welche Relais um 1PH/N 230VAC mit S7 zu schalten?



## Lebenslang (23 April 2019)

Hallo,


folgendes Szenario:
Ein Abluftfilter wird über ein kleines elektr.Schrittschaltwerk welches nacheinander 
12 Magnetventile ansteuert abgereinigt. Der Impuls ist sehr kurz (ca.100ms) die Pause 
lang.(ca.5sec)
Diese Platine sitz in einem kleinen PVC Gehäuse und wird mit dem Abluftfilter (Zyklon) geliefert.


Jetzt zu der Frage:
Die Platine benötigt 230V/AC/1A Speisespannung aber in Abhängigkeit von von verschiedenen Verknüpfungen 
in der SPS. (z.B. Abluftventilator muss laufen, bzw Nachlaufzeit usw.)
Ich muss die Spannung 1PH+N also über ein Relais ODER Schütz schalten.
Man könnte jetz einen kleinen EATON DILM oder ein Koppelrelais nehmen, der DILM nimmt mir viel
Platz im Schrank weg.


Bzw. wie schaltet ihr z.B. große Lastschütze DILM-80 und größer die eine 230C/AC Spule haben?
Welche Relais benutz ihr dort?

Kurzum: Welche Relais benutzt ihr für 1PH/N 230V/AC/(1-6A) Verbraucher die sich im Feld befinden 
und über die SPS im Schaltschrank geschaltet werden.


Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Sinix (23 April 2019)

Hallo Lebenslang,

für mich widersprichst du dich ein wenig.
Soll das Relais/Schütz eine 230VAC Spule haben oder von der SPS ein/ausgeschaltet werden (meist 24VDC)?
Gibt es einen Grund die Platine ständig ein/aus zu schalten? Die Auswahl wird sich dann nach Gebrauchskategorie, vermutlich AC1x richten.
Den Wert 230VAC/1A  können die kleinsten Leistungsschütze aber auch Koppelrelais.  Bei 6A wirds mit Koppelrelais aber dünne.
Wie sieht es mit dem Einschaltspitzenstrom aus? 
Ein schmales Koppelrelais mit zwei Wechslerkontakten ist z.B. das TRS von Weidmüller

Gruß 
Sinix


----------



## Ing_Lupo (23 April 2019)

Hallo

über 6,2 mm PLC Relais oder

mit systemverkabelten Relaismodule. Je Modul 8 wechslerkontakte 230V 6A.

Relais sind gesockelt zum tauschen.


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2019)

2-phasigen Mini-Schütz. Ungefähr halb so breit wie ein normalen Schütz:
https://www.schneider-electric.com/en/product-range/714-tesys-sk-and-sk-gc-mini-contactors/


----------



## Lebenslang (23 April 2019)

Danke Jesper, so etwas habe ich gesucht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (23 April 2019)

Schrack PT Relais sollte da auch leicht ausreichen, ähnliches gibt es von Finder und ....

230V Magnetventile werden keine zu hohe last und induktivität haben dass da wirklich schon Schütze notwendig sind. Ev. RC Kombination oder Varistormodul dran.


----------



## Lebenslang (23 April 2019)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.

@Sinix, die Schalthäufigkeit ist sehr gering, evtl. 10x/Schicht.
Das von dir vorgeschlagene TRS erfüllt schon alle Kriterien aber ich assoziiere diese 
Bauform irgendwie immer mit 24V Spule und 24V Last.
In meinem Fall ist die Spannung auf den Lastkontakten aber 230VAC und das signalisiert 
der vorgeschlagene Kleinschütz von Jesper eher.

Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum, das ich diese Kleinschütze schön auf die Tafel bei den 
Motorschützen montieren kann und auf meiner SPS Tafel sich nur Koppelrelais mit 24VDC Last
befinden.

Hab jetzt mal bei EATON geguckt, die haben solche Kleinschütze mit 2 Hauptkontakten nicht im Programm 
Als nächstes guck ich bei ABB und wenn die es auch nicht haben bestell ich bei Schneider.
THX

Ergänzend: Und ich kann den Kleinschütz mit der Hand (Ähhh  dem Schraubendreher betätigen :lol:


----------



## pit_p58 (30 April 2019)

Ich benutze immer die selbe Model + separat eine Loschdiode die an rechtseite ist gesteckt 
oder bei Siemens, Schneider, CarloGavazzi ,  gibt es viele SSR relays 1P, oder 3P fur omische Last oder Induktive Last , die pass ideal fur schelle ein/aus Schalten
MfG 
pit


----------



## ChristianVogel (6 Juni 2019)

Hi,

also selbst ein "Eaton DILM-820" kann DIREKT mit der SPS über 24VDC eingeschaltet werden! Man kann eine Serie von Eaton ganz normal mit 230V-Spule betreiben und das antriggern übernimmt die SPS mit 24VDC, oder eben ein Steuertaster mit kleinerer Spannung...

Alternativ haben die anderen schon die üblichen Möglichkeiten mit 6,2mm oder 15mm-breiten Relais genannt. Die Hersteller untereinander schenken sich da nichts, ob man da nun ein Finder, BTR, Gavazzi, Schrack, Siemens, Murr, Eaton, Phoenix, Weidmüller, Wago, .... oder was anderes nimmt, die Teile können alle um die 4-6A schalten, die Last-Art muss man natürlich prüfen!!!

IN DEINEM KONKRETEN FALL würde ich von Eaton das Z-R23/SS , Artikel 265174 verwenden...
Kuckst Du da: https://datasheet.eaton.com/datasheet.php?model=265174&locale=de_DE&_lt=

Gruß
Christian


----------

